# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Quarantine prints - 4. Necklaces

## jamcultur

I printed these necklaces in the same time frame as the bracelets. I was having problems with the bracelets, and I just wanted to print something easy. The links are printed separately rather than being printed linked, and they have slots to let you connect them together. It's easy to add or remove links to change the length of the chain. I also designed pendants with slotted rings that could easily be connected to the chain links. I designed a spring clasp too, and it works very well. These all printed without problems even with a partially clogged nozzle. I might have been going a little stir crazy when I made these. The pendants are too big. Unlike the bracelets, I can't imagine wearing them in public. I seem to have misplaced my favorite necklace and pendant. If they show up soon, I'll post them here. (Click on thumbnail for a larger image.)

----------

